# Falvoring Protein Shakes



## Drake (Aug 20, 2006)

I would like to know if it is ok to flavor whey protein with non sugared Jello puddings mixes or powders?


----------



## GoalGetter (Aug 20, 2006)

Drake said:


> I would like to know if it is ok to flavor whey protein with non sugared Jello puddings mixes or powders?



Many people do. Just be cautious because they contain maltodextrin, and if you are trying to NOT include carbs in your shake, thinking the sugar free pudding has none, you need to read the ingredients carefully. Maltodextrin has the same glycemic effect as glucose. 

If you are only sprinkling a tbsp or something like that into your shake, that's one thing, but if you use the whole packet, it's about 30-32g of carbs depending on the flavor.


----------



## leg_press (Aug 20, 2006)

Personally if I am at home/ have access to a blender I add fruit/ ice cubes to my shakes, which makes them taste a little better


----------



## Drake (Aug 20, 2006)

Yea I am just adding a little flavoring to the whey by using  about  a tbsp in it. Just kinda tired of the same flavorings I was using and I had a problem with the flavored protein drinks in that it was causing my blood pressure to rise due to its sodium content.


----------



## GoalGetter (Aug 20, 2006)

Drake said:


> Yea I am just adding a little flavoring to the whey by using  about  a tbsp in it. Just kinda tired of the same flavorings I was using and I had a problem with the flavored protein drinks in that _*it was causing my blood pressure to rise due to its sodium content*_.



High blood pressure? Are you just *guessing* it was the sodium in _*protein powders*_? 

What is your sodium intake overall? Unless you're taking in a ridiculous amount of protein shakes a day...

Optimum whey has only 130mg/scoop
Designer whey, 80mg
Isopure, 320mg (highest that i know of)
Muscle Milk, 200mg
Metabolic Drive (Grow), 70mg/scoop
MetRx, 60-120mg
Pro-Rated (costco), 105mg/serving
Prolab, 90mg
Scitec, 30mg

I wouldn't discount the sodium content of one thing as the cause for your high blood pressure. There are many factors that may contribute to high blood pressure, and sodium intake/levels is only one of them. Stress, lack of sleep, overtraining, cold medicine, diet (overall)...

Here's some information from the Mayo Clinic, American Heart Association, National Heart, Lung & Blood Institute and Cleveland Clinic.

I wouldn't go jumping to conclusions and just replacing a food item, without trying to find out more about why my blood pressure is suddenly high.


----------



## Jodi (Aug 20, 2006)

I think your blood pressure is a result of other things and definately not the protein shakes.

What is your current diet like?  How much water do you drink?  How often do you workout and what do you do?


----------



## Drake (Aug 21, 2006)

I was taking two servings of a meal replacement which contained 420mg of sodium per serving. I try to keep sodium levels as low as possible and when my high blood pressure was discovered my doctor and I went thru a list of foods I was consuming and discovered that I had overlooked just how much sodium was in this shake.



GoalGetter said:


> High blood pressure? Are you just *guessing* it was the sodium in _*protein powders*_?
> 
> What is your sodium intake overall? Unless you're taking in a ridiculous amount of protein shakes a day...
> 
> ...


----------



## Drake (Aug 21, 2006)

I actually overlooked the sodium content in MRP meal replacement shakes which were 420mg. I drink 10-12 glassess of water daily and work out 3-4 times weekly. 




Jodi said:


> I think your blood pressure is a result of other things and definately not the protein shakes.
> 
> What is your current diet like?  How much water do you drink?  How often do you workout and what do you do?


----------



## Jodi (Aug 21, 2006)

You need to increase your water intake.  You should be getting a minimum of a gallon per day.  Then you don't need to worry about the sodium.  2000mg per day is adequate.


----------



## Drake (Aug 21, 2006)

The two products excact name that I was taking when I suffered from highblood pressure were ON Whey MRP Meal Replacement which has 470 sodium per serving which I was taking two. After being taken off of that I began taking Myoplex Original which has 270mg of sodium and was told to immediately get off of them by my cardiologist.


----------



## Jodi (Aug 21, 2006)

I'm sorry but that makes no sense at all.

What does your diet look like other than the shakes.


----------



## Drake (Aug 21, 2006)

My diet consists of 2000 calories daily intake. 70-30 protein to card ratio. I prepare my foods with low sodium and natural herbs. As I said before my doctor was the one that suggested it was the shakes that was causing the high blood pressure and upon getting off of them the problem disappeared. I hope that makes more sense.



Jodi said:


> I'm sorry but that makes no sense at all.
> 
> What does your diet look like other than the shakes.


----------

